# voice memo recovery



## simply gifted (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, Hopefully somebody can help. I recently deleted a very important voice memo from my iphone 6. The memo had not been backed up before the deletion i urgently need to recover this can anybody please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Unless the phone is already jail broken, then there is no chance of a recovery.


----------

